# What is it???



## biothanasis (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello all,

One leaf of a new coelogyne of mine turned like this today since it came! At first it was kind of brown-yellow but now it is like this! No other leaf has anything like this. Could it start from cold during transportation? I cut the leaf today.

Should I treeat the plant with something? Any ideas?? TY


----------

